# [SOLVED] blue screen fatal error - out of memory



## candlelady (Apr 22, 2002)

My computer keeps giving me fatal exception error and blue screen. I reboot and it's fine for a bit then happens again. Last night I got several weird messages, the last one being out of memory. Is there a way to free up memory or do I need to buy more and install. I am not very comuter smart about these things. This computer is less than one year old. I have a lot of pictures on here that were loaded off my camera and alot of music that has been downloaded through Kaaza lite, other than that I don't know what could have caused this. Any help please!
Also, I don't know if this is related, but my computer sounds bad. It occassionlly makes crackling noises and today when booting up sounds like a lawn mower. Very loud and vibratory like maybe there is a problem with the fan. Help


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Hi Candlelady,
What O/S are you using eg XP?

Click on 'My computer' then double click on 'C' drive to see what capacity , used & free. 


Also as this just started ? Have you recently installed any new programs? 

Also is your anti-virus up to date ? could run on line virus 
Here



Yes unwanted programs, files etc will free up harddrive so if a lot of music, images etc could be saved to disc (burn)

Does the noise disappear after a while ? or continuous

What are all the weird msgs?

Sorry for all the ??

Sure someone here will assist


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

Joe2: 
The term "memory" applies to RAM, not to the harddrive.

candlelady:
The error can be caused by having low available disk space (for the swapfile), so the numbers that Joe has asked for will be useful.

But, it is most likely due to low System Resources, which in turn is generally caused by too many apps starting at boot time.

Run Explorer, and do Help > About.
What is the System Resource %?

If it is below 80-85%, please download and run StartUpList. Then Copy/paste the contents of the file it creates, back here in a Reply Post.


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Sorry Candlelady...........thinking harddrive not memory !  

Handy link for explaining 'StartUp' items

http://www.pacs-portal.co.uk/startup_pages/startup_full.htm


----------



## candlelady (Apr 22, 2002)

here is my start up list - HELP! I keep shutting down!


----------



## candlelady (Apr 22, 2002)

had to reboot again - my computer says physical memory 253,396 kb system resources 84% free
earlier message said windows config invalid run start up again also got message invalid vxd dynamic link call to device number 3, service b but also got message that said windows found an error and successfully fixed the problem. no viruses on scan. PLEASE HELP!


----------



## candlelady (Apr 22, 2002)

sorry shut down before I got the start up list copied here 
StartupList report, 2/17/03, 12:35:42 PM
StartupList version: 1.51
Started from : C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STARTUPLIST[1]\STARTUPLIST.EXE
Detected: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
Detected: Internet Explorer v6.00 (6.00.2600.0000)
* Using default options
==================================================

Running processes:

C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON ANTIVIRUS\NAVAPW32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\AIM95\AIM.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\EXIF LAUNCHER\QUICKDCF.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WINZIP\WINZIP32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STARTUPLIST[1]\STARTUPLIST.EXE

--------------------------------------------------

Listing of startup folders:

Shell folders Startup:
[C:\WINDOWS\Start Menu\Programs\StartUp]
Exif Launcher.lnk = C:\Program Files\Exif Launcher\QuickDCF.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

NAV Agent = C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NAVAPW32.EXE

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

AIM = C:\PROGRAM FILES\AIM95\aim.exe -cnetwait.odl

--------------------------------------------------

C:\WINDOWS\WININIT.BAK listing:
(Created 16/2/2003, 20:0:12)

[rename]
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\GLB1A2B.EXE

--------------------------------------------------

C:\AUTOEXEC.BAT listing:

C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\setaudio /S

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Browser Helper Objects:

(no name) - C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\YCOMP5_0_2_7.DLL - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670}
(no name) - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872}
(no name) - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 5.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.OCX - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3}

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Task Scheduler jobs:

Tune-up Application Start.job
Symantec NetDetect.job
Norton AntiVirus - Scan my computer.job

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Download Program Files:

[Yahoo! Companion]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\YCOMP5_0_2_7.DLL
CODEBASE = http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/toolbar/splash/yiebio5_0_2_7.cab

[Shockwave Flash Object]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MACROMED\FLASH\FLASH.OCX
CODEBASE = http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab

[DFRun Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLO~1\IEGATOR.DLL
CODEBASE = http://webpdp.gator.com/download/iegator_3090B_webpdpgeneric.cab

[Yahoo! Audio Conferencing]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\YACSCOM.DLL
CODEBASE = http://us.chat1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/chat/applet/v43/yacscom.cab

[CV3 Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WUV3IS.DLL
CODEBASE = http://windowsupdate.microsoft.com/R980/V31Controls/x86/w98/en/actsetup.cab

[{6318E0AB-2E93-11D1-B8ED-00608CC9A71F}]
CODEBASE = http://www.belarc.com/Programs/advisor.exe

[CBSTIEPrint Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\BSTIEPRINTCTL1.DLL
CODEBASE = http://offers.brightstreet.com/cif/download/bin/actxcab.cab

[{018B7EC3-EECA-11D3-8E71-0000E82C6C0D}]
CODEBASE = http://www.lyricsdomain.com/mp3.exe

[GigexCtrl ActiveX]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\GIGEXAGENT.DLL
CODEBASE = http://www.gigex.com/tv/igor/gigexagent.dll

[{41F17733-B041-4099-A042-B518BB6A408C}]
CODEBASE = http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52...apple.com/qt505/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe

[Shockwave ActiveX Control]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MACROMED\DIRECTOR\SWDIR.DLL
CODEBASE = http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab

[Persits Software XUpload]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\XUPLOAD.OCX
CODEBASE = http://candleconnections.wahmart.com/store/upload/XUpload.ocx

[HouseCall Control]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLO~1\XSCAN53.OCX
CODEBASE = http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/2003012801/housecall.antivirus.com/housecall/xscan53.cab

--------------------------------------------------
End of report, 4,991 bytes
Report generated in 0.344 seconds

Command line options:
/verbose - to add additional info on each section
/complete - to include empty sections and unsuspicious data
/full - to include several rarely-important sections
/force9x - to include Win9x-only startups even if running on WinNT
/forcent - to include WinNT-only startups even if running on Win9x
/forceall - to include all Win9x and WinNT startups, regardless of platform
/history - to list version history only


----------



## randyrayd (Feb 5, 2003)

The real techs can look at your list (low memory?), but the noise got my attention. Heat, bad memory, bad power can be a cause of automatic shutdown or reboots. Take off your cover to see if anything is touching your your fan blades.

Randall


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

Randall:

Good catch on the noise. I (we) had completely glossed over this.

candlelady:

See Tony's post here about how to download and run HiJackThis.
Please run this and post back the list.

BTW:
When you run MSCONFIG > Startup tab, does Scanregistry appear??
If so, re-select it. This is the program that takes backups of your registry on the first boot of the day, so you definitely want it running. If it is not there, we will show you how to get it back.


----------



## candlelady (Apr 22, 2002)

Errors too numerous to mention. Keep getting out of memory error but I'm not have 256 mb ram, 86% free system resources. keeps shutting down on me. got a huge list from hijack this but can't copy cause it tells me microsoft word applications missing and need to rin set up from location originally installed. did scandisc and it picked up and fixed numerous errors but won't leg me defrag. says I have to follow instructions in help and then try defragging again.. have a horrible looking screen - looks like safe mode but isn't. says there's a problem with display settings, adapter type incorrect or current settings do not work with hardware. I posted a list yesterday of my startup list under blue screen - out of memory but did not hear back on that. I desperately need help. Snowed in but good and really do n't want to take this to someone to charge me an arm and a leg if it is something I can fix. PLEASE HELP FAST. Thanks. seems like everytime I start up I get a different error message. I'm sure I have conflicts going on but I don't know where to begin. I'm not too computer smart.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

candlelady, I've merged your two threads......it really will be best to keep posting to the same thread where you are currently receiving assistance.


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

candlelady:

1. HiJack Log - Run Wordpad and open the LOG file there. Then copy/paste it back here.

2. Scandisk - Again, run Wordpad and open the file *C:\scandisk.log*
Copy/paste the contents from your last run back here so that we can see what scandisk "fixed".

3. Have you checked to confirm that your fans are running ok?

4. Have you done a virus scan with updated definitions?


----------



## candlelady (Apr 22, 2002)

finally all fixed - the fan went bad and I had a bad memory chip. all is well now however I do have to reinstall alot because it was so bad the hard drive had to be re-formatted. Oh well! thanks for the help.


----------

